# Girlfriends are responsible for road accidents !!



## bubusam13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you know Girlfriends are responsible for accidents ? 
No, I am not saying so but Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh said so.



> Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh believes that “nice girlfriends” and their biker boyfriends are responsible for road accidents. Speaking at a road-safety week programme at AIIMS in Raipur on Saturday, he also said that girls use “laal-peela dupatta” to cover their faces but avoid helmets.
> 
> “Achhi motorcycle, achha mobile aur teesra agar achhi girlfriends ho to accident hona hi hona hai. Ek haath se baat kiye ja raha hai, aur speed badhata ja raha hai. Jhagda hua to brake maarega aur takrayega... bande ko fir kuch hosh nahi rehta ( Nice bike, nice cellphone and especially if you have a nice girlfriend then accident is inevitable.... If there is a tiff (between the two), he would apply brakes and hit against something...The youth then cares for nothing),” Singh said. “Earlier we felt that bad roads were the cause of accidents, so we constructed good roads but I was surprised to know that the number of accidents went up,” the CM added. He later said that sisters should gift helmets to their brothers.



Girlfriends responsible for accidents, says Raman Singh - Indian Express


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Good thing I am single.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2012)

How do you explain all the single people involved in accidents?


----------



## reddead (Nov 11, 2012)

ministers nowadays are BSing about every other thing!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2012)

Idiot minister.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 11, 2012)

For singles they are distracted by seeing others' gf on bikes. ha ha ha


----------



## Nipun (Nov 11, 2012)

Conclusion: Get a rich GF, who owns a big car with driver. You don't drive that way..


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 11, 2012)

hmm...but what will happen to koolent?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Married women >>>>>>>>> attention seekers


----------



## Nipun (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm...but what will happen to koolent?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm...but what will happen to koolent?


haHA... ROFL... lol 

BTW 
*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/009/832/dafuq-did-i-just-read-meme.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm...but what will happen to koolent?





pratyush997 said:


> haHA... ROFL... lol
> 
> BTW
> *i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/009/832/dafuq-did-i-just-read-meme.jpg



_Meri BMW ka kya hoga?_


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ BMW.....  
Be careful

lol.....


----------



## Nipun (Nov 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ BMW.....
> Be careful
> 
> lol.....



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cavern/16...lp-me-make-car-look-real-challenge-maybe.html


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

^


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 11, 2012)

dunno about girlfriends, but gorgeous girls on road are definitely distraction while riding.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^



Its a scale model. So that was a joke.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Its a scale model. So that was a joke.


lol...... nano..


----------



## koolent (Nov 11, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm...but what will happen to koolent?



Thanks for your concern but I think I won't bump into anything except the air on the road unless I am drunk as the place "Rawatbhata" has nothing in the "girls" category to discuss about


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn...sucks to be you


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great so chowmein and burgers cause rapes and now GF causes accidents, excellent. Astounding logical reasoning capability of our 'netas' and 'khaps' is for all of us to see. I am pretty sure if these people ever took CAT they will score a 100 percentile in reasoning section unless promteric applies its logical reasoning and normalizes their scores


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Can't stop rofling ..  till end of world..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 12, 2012)

Why don't these people try in hollywood for script writing ..if they are bored with scams


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2012)

*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/008/549/If%20you%20know%20what%20I%20mean..png


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 12, 2012)

^... Dirty mind gets to troll on seeing this pic lol

^... Dirty mind gets to troll on seeing this pic lol

^... Dirty mind gets to troll on seeing this pic lol


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

Koolent is first of all 13-15 uska  underage driving, if he dashes someone DOUBLE DHAMAKA


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2012)

why could'nt this dumbsh!t neta say that
DON'T TALK ON PHONE WHILE DRIVING
whats the need for dragging someone's GF into this
i wonder what would have happened if he would have said


> accident mobile phones ke waje se hota hai


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 12, 2012)

^Infact that would have made more sense. Talking on phone while driving is really not a good idea and one could be blamed for that but our netas do prefer to launch a self-proclaimed, highly inquisitive, self conducted(can't think of any other adjective right now) research results as their explanations. We should applaud them on all the hard work of 2 min's they put into their research actually which results in such brilliant conclusions.

On a more serious note he could have simply said that mobile phones are one of the important factors resulting in accidents that people choose to ignore. That would have made much more sense. Trying to mask your own flawed enforcement of traffic rules and then going on to blame someone's girlfriend, who might just be sitting at home watching TV, for these accidents is just plain stupidity.

But still my favourite conclusion is- Burgers, chowmein and pizzas are the reason for rapes in Haryana. I mean one has to be a master in endocrinology to explain such bizarre hormonal imbalance. It's sad that our doctors and researchers still can't match the level of knowledge of endocrinology that our khaps possess.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2012)

^our netas being politicians are (ironically) politically incorrect
he could have said it nicely


> please don't talk on phone to your wife/girlfriend/boss/etc while driving and even if talking is that important use bluetooth headset



this reminds me of another incident when "Ghulam Nabi Azad" was our health minister or something
he said


> "homosexuality is A DISEASE"


news people and magazine writers heard it as


> "homosexuality is An infectious and highly contagious DISEASE"


whereas that dumb-ass minister should have said


> "homos*xuality is psyhological illness stemming from s*x abuse in the homos*xual's childhood"





and can some give a link about *pizzas,burgers,chowmein causes rape?* i want to see which PoS khap said this


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't eat chowmein, it leads to rape, says Haryana khap leader : India, News - India Today here you go. Best joke of the century


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2012)

> please don't talk on phone to your wife/girlfriend/boss/etc while driving and even if talking is that important use bluetooth headset



WTF is this? Its gonna cause lack of concentration anyways, just cops won't fine you. Why Bluetooth, even handsfree and can do this! Half the population doesn't know about traffic manners and complain about bad roads & management!



> news people and magazine writers heard it as



That's the job of media, to exaggerate whatever has been said and misguide the public.


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Nipun said:


> WTF is this? Its gonna cause lack of concentration anyways, just cops won't fine you. Why Bluetooth, even handsfree and can do this! Half the population doesn't know about traffic manners and complain about bad roads & management!



One of my friend, who is a bike-racer often argue about this. As per him, Helmets with in-built Bluetooth won't distract the riders as it comes with a part of helmet and one doesn't need to care of the accessories while riding. I often wonder what an idiotic reply that is, but he is still strong in that.

Our mind can really concentrate on only one thing. A distraction is a distraction, no matter how sophisticated we are.

*www.ake-electronic.de/motorbike-communication/Bilder/Anwendung-PB-HC2-300-en.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> One of my friend, who is a bike-racer often argue about this. As per him, Helmets with in-built Bluetooth won't distract the riders as it comes with a part of helmet and one doesn't need to care of the accessories while riding. I often wonder what an idiotic reply that is, but he is still strong in that.
> 
> Our mind can really concentrate on only one thing. A distraction is a distraction, no matter how sophisticated we are.
> 
> *www.ake-electronic.de/motorbike-communication/Bilder/Anwendung-PB-HC2-300-en.jpg



Exactly! In traffic jams or congested roads, one can hardly talk to passengers when trying to maneuver the vehicle without denting the vehicle. Mobile phones, girlfriends, are not that responsible for any accident as much the reckless driver is.


----------



## Alok (Nov 13, 2012)

Wtf,  these leaders seems good time pass joker for us 
btw his statement is totally wrong, my girl don't let me speed up bike above 50-55kmph


----------



## Anish (Nov 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> Wtf,  these leaders seems good time pass joker for us


They need to divert us from the discussion about the corrupt politics



Alok said:


> btw his statement is totally wrong, my girl don't let me speed up bike above 50-55kmph


Well, that depends on your bike


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2012)

> *Half the population doesn't know about traffic manners and complain about bad roads & management!*


+1


> *That's the job of media, to exaggerate whatever has been said and misguide the public.*


+1


> They need to divert us from the discussion about the corrupt politics


+1


----------



## koolent (Nov 13, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> Damn...sucks to be you



Its not that there's nothing. The quantity is less but there is quality  .

BUT indeed sucks to be me!



theserpent said:


> Koolent is first of all 13-15 uska  underage driving, if he dashes someone DOUBLE DHAMAKA



***** Please! Keep that warning to yourself, I have full confidence in me as my speeds never cross 60!


----------



## Anish (Nov 13, 2012)

koolent said:


> I have full confidence in me as my speeds never cross 60!


Well, scooty pep never crosses 60


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 13, 2012)

^he got apache lol

^he got apache lol


----------



## Alok (Nov 13, 2012)

Anish said:


> Well, that depends on your bike



Bajaj Avenger 220


----------



## Anish (Nov 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> Bajaj Avenger 220



Awesome bike dude. I too wanna ride the avenger or similar(RE thunderbird) one day. But it cant take sharp turns easily at high speeds!. So that must be her concern


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2012)

Anish said:


> Awesome bike dude. I too wanna ride the avenger or similar(RE thunderbird) one day. But it cant take sharp turns easily at high speeds!. So that must be her concern



This topic has been most offtopic ever.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2012)

no it seems offtopic but all discussions are actually concentrated on what CM said. And low power bikes like splender, crux, star city cause less accident


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> no it seems offtopic but all discussions are actually concentrated on what CM said. And low power bikes like splender, crux, star city cause less accident



Man, even the costlier bikes do involve in accidents. Compared to the low-power bikes above, these super-bikes can reach 0-60 in <5 secs. 
So, its not about the bikes, but the rider.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 13, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> no it seems offtopic but all discussions are actually concentrated on what CM said. And low power bikes like splender, crux, star city cause less accident



They do cause accidents, but are not covered by media so most of people don't know about it, where as a super-bike crash will be shown in news, exaggerated.  Its all about the driver or rider.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2012)

oh, I thaught its Snape


----------



## dalbir (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay people, move along. Nothing to see here.


----------

